# Description ?



## Rich Parsons (Mar 16, 2003)

Boxing Forum:

This forum is to discuss the art of Boxing, and may including the upcoming shcedules, thoughts on fights, techniques, training methods and of course people opinions on fights and fighters.

:asian:



Note: This is not a forum to discsuss Boxing Day or Boxing week for that matter in Canada. Sorry Gou! NO matter how hard you try this will not be about you gettting Presents! :rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2003)

I kind of like *GouRonin*'s succinct description also, though ("_The Sweet Science_").

Mod. Note: I've moved several threads in here from WMA-General and the General forum.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 16, 2003)

Aw man! I wanted presents!
:disgust:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Boxing Forum:
> 
> This forum is to discuss the art of Boxing, and may including the upcoming shcedules, thoughts on fights, techniques, training methods and of course people opinions on fights and fighters.
> ...



Excellent!! For we the fight fans, fans of  _the Sweet Science_ of *Boxing* I thank you kindly... :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2003)

But now we ask that you help populate it with posts!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that by now we've surpassed the Fencing forum is activity.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2003)

I'll have Tim Hartman be my second!


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 17, 2003)

Thor and Loki are my seconds.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 17, 2003)

Cheating S.O.B.!


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 17, 2003)

There are two kinds of fighters...

1)Losers

2)Cheaters

All in all I have to say i am glad you surrendered. Once they were done with you I'd be next.

Those dogs are crazy!
:erg:


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 17, 2003)

The general western arts board goes next- 

:2pistols:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 17, 2003)

What have I started? Soon it'll be *"FORUM WARS!"*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 18, 2003)

Can I thirds? :rofl:

Arnisador, since Gou has both Loki and Thor, I'll be you second to your second. Between Tim and Myself the fogs should be distracted enough for you to duel Gou


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 18, 2003)

I don't know. After watching you show us all the Rich Parsons Balintiwok _"Sneak-up"_ last night in training I am having second thoughts!
:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Boxing Forum:
> 
> "The Sweet Sceince ":
> ...




How about this????

Does this meet with everyone's liking?

Combine the both in a nice presentable format.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 18, 2003)

Sounds good to me!
:iws:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 18, 2003)

I like the compromise description! As to seconding--you're too big a targer!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

The current contender is:

_"The Sweet Sceince ":
This forum is to discuss the art of Boxing, and may including the upcoming shcedules, thoughts on fights, techniques, training methods and of course people opinions on fights and fighters.
_


----------



## arnisador (Sep 11, 2003)

Thread moved from the Boxing forum, which is being closed.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

